# μαζικοποίηση = massification



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Να άλλη μια λέξη που δεν έχουν τα λεξικά — στην αγγλική αναφέρομαι. Στα ελληνικά λεξικά θα βρούμε τη _μαζικοποίηση_ στο Ορθογραφικό (στα άλλα του Κέντρου, μόνο η _μαζοποίηση_) και στο ΛΚΝ (*μαζικοποιώ*: προσδίδω σε κτ. μαζικό χαρακτήρα, το κάνω μαζικό: _Μαζικοποιείται ένα κόμμα / η εκπαίδευση_. *μαζικοποίηση*: η ενέργεια ή το αποτέλεσμα του μαζικοποιώ: _~ της παραγωγής ενός εργοστασίου. ~ μιας οργάνωσης_.)

Για το massification, δίνω μερικά παραδείγματα:
This is happening for four reasons. The first is the democratisation of higher education—“massification”, in the language of the educational profession.
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=4339960

"Massification" and Democratization of the Leisure Class
http://ann.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/435/1/206

Massification of medicine in the twentieth century

και άλλα πολλά.

Αυτή είναι η *μαζικοποίηση* και δεν είναι το ίδιο με τη *μαζοποίηση*, το να δίνουμε σε κάποιον ή σε κάτι τα χαρακτηριστικά της μάζας (π.χ. να τον κάνουμε παθητικό δέκτη ιδεών και εντολών, όπως γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ).
Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση περνάμε σε depersonalization και deinvidualization.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Εδώ, ας πούμε, είναι λάθος η χρήση της λέξης μαζικοποίηση (άρα και του massification).

Ταυτόχρονα όμως, οι νέες τεχνολογίες έφεραν και πολλά μειονεκτήματα όπως η απομόνωση και αποξένωση μεταξύ των ανθρώπων, η τυποποίηση, η μαζικοποίηση και η ανεργία.

Ο σωστός όρος θα ήταν *μαζοποίηση*.


----------

